# New Kindle skins at Decalgirl



## Doc Rhubarb (Nov 15, 2008)

Just saw that there are 9 new skins at Decalgirl. 

Just bought one, now I want another.......

I can see I am going to have a serious Kindle addiction.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

They are up to 91 Kindle skin designs now. Nice!

(Here's our KindleBoards link for DecalGirl.)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

cool new designs, but I still like Whimsical!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Those new skins are really cool. I love the two crime scene skins (especially the white one), Rosewood, and Far Away Places.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I just placed my order for Kwinn's new skin.  The 15% discount code - PSPHOME - is still good and almost covers the postage!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

ooooooooh, Now I want the Rosewood.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Machines need clothes like your daughter's dog needs X-Lax.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Machines need clothes like your daughter's dog needs X-Lax.


Ahhh, sweet revenge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Machines need clothes like your daughter's dog needs X-Lax.


LOL! I've seen sewing machine covers, toaster covers, car covers, RV covers...., boat covers, lawn mower covers.....

Betsy


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

The Monet Waterlilies one is pretty!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, Monet Water Lilies BOOTIFUL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Ahhh, sweet revenge.


Gertie I love your mind...

Betsy


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Woo Hoo! I'm so excited! I asked if a red/white crime scene skin could be created for the Kindle and they said they'd try. I got the red/black crime scene for my phone and wanted the red/white for Skinderella ....ooo, my electronic toys are gonna look SO cool, lol. I like that they did a red/black crime scene skin for the Kindle, too, but I'm all about the red/white one. 
I put the blue lightning on my phone and Skinderella, and they look _awesome_ (will take pics). Now I'm so excited I want to put the crime scene ones on as soon as the Kindle one arrives, but I'm going to wait a few months, at least. *sigh*

Congrats to the last two winners of the Decal Girl skins.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> They are up to 91 Kindle skin designs now. Nice!
> 
> (Here's our KindleBoards link for DecalGirl.)


Decisions, decisions, what's a girl to do?  Almost like shopping for shoes!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the Monet Water Lillies too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleCat said:


> Woo Hoo! I'm so excited! I asked if a red/white crime scene skin could be created for the Kindle and they said they'd try. I got the red/black crime scene for my phone and wanted the red/white for Skinderella ....ooo, my electronic toys are gonna look SO cool, lol. I like that they did a red/black crime scene skin for the Kindle, too, but I'm all about the red/white one.
> I put the blue lightning on my phone and Skinderella, and they look _awesome_ (will take pics). Now I'm so excited I want to put the crime scene ones on as soon as the Kindle one arrives, but I'm going to wait a few months, at least. *sigh*
> 
> Congrats to the last two winners of the Decal Girl skins.


Decalgirl's willingness to work with their customers, like Oberon, is one of the best reasons to buy from them!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I just placed my order for Ruby's skin, Zen Revisited.   She will be gorgeous!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Decalgirl's willingness to work with their customers, like Oberon, is one of the best reasons to buy from them!
> 
> Betsy


Yes. I asked for Symphonic and a day later, it was there! Plus they are super nice on the phone, too.

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Dang. That new water lilies skin is pretty nice. Someone needs to invent a more reusable skin so we can switch back and forth according to our mood. Putting on new skins every month could get a tad expensive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In theory, they are removable and replaceable...you'd have to be very careful removing and then store it.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Dang. That new water lilies skin is pretty nice. Someone needs to invent a more reusable skin so we can switch back and forth according to our mood. Putting on new skins every month could get a tad expensive.


It seems to be a real trade off between coming up with the vinyl that is sturdy enough to go on smoothly and look great vs. being able to change every day, like a pair of gloves. I think they opted for the former. Those who want to dress their Kindles like Barbies with multiple outfit changes every day are not going to be happy with the product.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It seems to be a real trade off between coming up with the vinyl that is sturdy enough to go on smoothly and look great vs. being able to change every day, like a pair of gloves. I think they opted for the former. Those who want to dress their Kindles like Barbies with multiple outfit changes every day are not going to be happy with the product.
> 
> L


What she said.

We don't want the vinyl peeling off as we stick it in and out of tote bags, purses, backpacks and briefcases.

Betsy


----------

